# Favorite songs of summer



## Tabasco (May 28, 2010)

Past or present!

Mine is actually RHCP's Snow. It was my favorite the first summer after Stadium Arcadium came out. Nostalgiiiaaaaa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6aruvzmOY8&feature=related


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

[yt]kxGh6VGxuw0[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

Not sure, really. I haven't been a huge music listener for a long time. Only really got into it start of last year, really. But Sumemr '09 was my Lily Allen phase, and Kate Nash, too. That kind of scene. Was in Greece when I was listening to this stuff most. Listened to Pokerface for eight hours.

Favourites were:

[yt]MGL5EtYGGDM[/yt] [yt]7Zdi2IF5ezw[/yt]

Muse soon followed.

This summer, I wonder what's going to be my kind of thing. Holidays don't start until July, here, so it'll be a while before I can tell, I guess.​


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 28, 2010)

Pfft. There's only two real Summer Time Songs. The rest of pretenders in Grouch Marx glasses.

~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWXcjYNZais&a=psw2Y67qj9w&playnext_from=ML

~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_PDns23RWY

On a related note: How the FUCK do you embed youtube video?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 28, 2010)

[yt]oO5exzhH_RY[/yt]

This was my summer, about 2 years ago.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 29, 2010)

A little Jack Penate. Chill. Dancy.

Friendly Fire's "Jump In The Pool." Low hanging fruit, I know.

Kepi and Kat's "Limelight." I like it, late-night, humid, chill, windows and top down driving.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 31, 2010)

[yt]GqUFbd8aAN0[/yt]


----------



## peacheskawaii (May 31, 2010)

alejandroooo alejandroooo!!! i can't wait for the video next monday ^_^ *trot*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 31, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> [yt]GqUFbd8aAN0[/yt]


 
Ian Curtis always makes my summer.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 1, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> [yt]X_PDns23RWY[/yt]



This one always gets me in the mood for summer.

[yt]Oai1V7kaFBk[/yt]

They played this all summer when it came out.  it was pretty catchy even tho it was only about one thing lol


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

[yt]jfkajp4naeg[/yt]

Don't ask...

Please...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 1, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Ian Curtis always makes my summer.



I thought you'd like that, New Dawn Fades totally sold me on Joy Division. I just ordered Unknown Pleasures :V .


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 1, 2010)

[yt]3vUVJsfG3eA[/yt]


----------



## Winter (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-6va3rKu30


----------



## Hir (Jun 1, 2010)

[yt]7RIbIpsFXIY[/yt]
[yt]7g3u-4MZLYk[/yt]
[yt]Oc3QnyGQMc8[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 1, 2010)

Rush: The Analog Kid
Seals and Crofts: Summer Breeze
Pink Floyd: Fat Old Sun


----------



## Tao (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGykXOamGqE


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 1, 2010)

Sommartider (Summer times) by Gyllene Tider. 

[yt]E7s87VzEc4M[/yt]


----------



## selskie (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qcf-vX0dGQc


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 1, 2010)

Any Yellowcard song, though it's more on a personal level since these songs just SCREAM highschool to me.  And I'd listen to their albums while mowing the lawn during the summer.  They're still a pretty good band even though they've broken up since last year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4t5qqdP7As
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9fLbfzCqWw&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DRh1EyvPHw&feature=channel


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jun 3, 2010)

For me its, Kyuss - Green machine and Monster Magnet - Space Lord  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc-7FXzbeA0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw-k9RD3IF0


----------



## Wreth (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esVVpa2FZTA&mft=18


----------



## ChocoboKing (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9-dRQM9isk


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXmg9hF00OA



Zoopedia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esVVpa2FZTA&mft=18


Love it. Thank you.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 4, 2010)

[yt]aHWcN5YxuYc[/yt]
and skip to 2:24 in this next great song for some girls in sexy bikinis
[yt]pUWP8d930mg[/yt]


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 5, 2010)

You're all wrong.
IN THE SUMMER TIME!
[yt]cegwHpN6im8[/yt]


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

has Summertime by Sublime been up yet?


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, here is a good one I just remembered
Rush's cover of Summertime Blues
and this grrrrreeeeeat song by two of my favorite artists
[yt]nAUoc-dQOjY[/yt]


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 5, 2010)

I like the upbeat feel to this song. And I love magic. Makes me feel good. 

[yt]dJMXCXRRyas[/yt]


----------

